# instalacja

## sir_skiner

tak jest opis,  wiem, ale ;> z racji tego ze moj englisz nie jest perfekcyjny mam watpliwosci, dlatego zapytam tu.

mam slacka [czy tu kazdy przechodzi z slackware na gen2?] i spod niego [bo tak mi wygodniej, moge uzywac jedynie myszy, klawisze emuluje pod Xwindow] chce postawic gentoo ze stage3[wiadomo, szybciej - pozniej go dopieszcze], ale zeby nie ciagna setek MB bo mam marny transfer.

czy i jak mozna to zrobic?

----------

## zytek

beż rzadnego problemu, instalowałem gentoo w chroocie z PLD.

Po prostu rozpakuj stage3 (w sumie polecam ze stage2, ustawić sobie flagi i skompilować, to naprawde nie trwa AŻ TAK DŁUGO.. chyba 4h na p3 600mhz i godzina na athlonie 3200) no i chrootnij się do tego katalogu, env-uptade, source /etc/profile i masz swoje gentoo  :Wink:  Dalej robisz wg., instrukcji. Po polsku masz na gentoo.pl w Publikacje

Jak już będziesz miał stage3 to kompilujesz kernela, potem reszte stuffu.. po drodze ustawiasz tylko kilka rzeczy, tak jak pisze w howto.

Powoli zacznij zapoznawać się z flagami USE (najlepiej przed emergowaniem czegoś dawaj to najpierw z parametrem -pv żeby zobaczyć jakie "opcje" ma dany ebuil) no i z flagami kompilatora.. (flagi kompilatora najlepiej znajdz i ustaw sobie na poziomie stage2 żeby "system" zbudować z najoptymalniejszymi opcjami)

Powodzenia.

----------

## sir_skiner

a co jesli na ten przklad bede musial wylaczyc kompa podczas emergowania i/lub kompilacji, mozna to dokonczyc czy trzeba zaczynac od nowa?

i co to jest oraz jak dziala GRP czy GPR?

----------

